# Aimishboy - Wonderland Macro Series



## PhotoTish (Dec 30, 2011)

WonderLand - Aimishboy Photography
A Visit to a Miniature Fantasy « S A V O I A

Have you seen these photographs?  Nadav Bagim is a photographer from Ramat-Gan, Israel.  He uses a Canon EOS 60D Camera, and a Canon 100mm  f/2.8 Macro lens and flashes.  The article I read explained that he has created a miniature studio on his kitchen table, all the insects were found in his apartment or on the plants outside his window and none of the photographs have been digitally enhanced.    

The first link here is his website but, be warned, if you don't like music on websites mute your sound!  

I really like the Wonderland photos but wondered what you macro photographers think.


----------



## Desi (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow.  A really enjoyable set.  what an imagination. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Some really nice work! His Fantasy set is imaginative, and slightly surreal.. and I like his technique.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## PhotoTish (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought they were amazing too.  I would like to see how his mini studio is set up.

And, as a New Year gift I am awarding you all a "like" :thumbup:


----------

